# Hissing 1.4



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Just curious if anyone else notices the hissing from engine when the car is cold and shifting through gears. Even if you let it warm up for a few minutes. It also makes different obnoxious noises when the A/C compressor is on.


----------

